
A Beginner’s Guide to IPFS - 076ae80a-3c97-4
https://hackernoon.com/a-beginners-guide-to-ipfs-20673fedd3f
======
ktpsns
I like the IPFS website, but it does not answer my questions or hint me to a
place where they are answered: How do I control how much ressources I want to
share/dedicate to IPFS? Ressources in terms of hard disk capacity and network
bandwith?

For comparison, most graphcial BitTorrent clients allow me to fine tune these
settings.

~~~
jstanley
You can configure disk usage in the IPFS config file.

Set Datastore->StorageMax under ~/.ipfs/config

Not sure about bandwidth.

